# How fast are you



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

see pic


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oops :lol:

Aldra


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I must admit I fell for it too. :roll: :roll:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

he got the wrong answers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> he got the wrong answers


Who did :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Seriously worried about Albert
Showed it to him and he tried to work out the alternative answers :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

